# T5000



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have the new Air Wire throttles in stock, but have not taken one out to give it a try. Al says that they are much easier to figure out.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a chance to run my Accucraft C19 with a T5000 that Paul Burch was beta testing, last Saturday at the Fairplex layout. Very nice unit and very intuitive for all the operations. I went back into the hall and ordered one for myself.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are, Paul showed me his, and even I could understand it, ha ha! 

The menus are better, and pretty clear, more information on the display, and no whip antenna. A winner all around. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Al e-mailed me and said he was going to try to make the open house. 2012


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Ordered mine the day they showed up. I expect it will be an excellent machine. I'm going to 'practice' on the Drop-In board installed on my SD70. Should everything go as expected I'll invest in a second throttle and 8 more receiver/decoder Drop-In's along with the appropriate Phoenix sound cars. A serious investment but I expect my last big one at the WV. 

Talked to the folks at the shop there and they assured me that a full wave bridge would sub for a battery system (I run indoors) and they said there are lots who do it. 

Just a question then: I'll install the bridge at the i/p to the Airwire board so that it always has the same. correct +/- in any direction but a fellow suggested I install a capacitor across the bridge to smooth out the spikes that might get through. If I run my track at 16 volts what might be a good size capacitor - if required at all?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you are running DC on the rails? no cap at alll.. 

Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine should be here today or tomorrow!!! Can't wait!

I really like the pocket design...the other was way too cumbersome! 

Cant wait!

Bubba


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to order with the belt clip. They are a separate item. I have found that the belt clip really doesn't work that well on a belt, at least for me, but hangs real nice on a jeans pocket. The unit will also fit into a shirt pocket or hang on a shirt pocket. The mounting pins on the belt clip are just a hair too long and will need to be filed down just a little to get a snug fit when you screw on the belt clip. Not a big deal. The T5000 is really a big improvement for being user friendly.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I am converting the 13th of many track powered AirWire engines. I have been putting 20,000 mfd capacitors across the bridge re4ctifier output.

I did find out that when you apply voltage to the engine, it should be applied abruptly. If you crank up the voltage slowly, the receiver will lock up.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My T5000 just arrived from Jonathan.









Going to have some lunch and then program it. Can't wait to try it out with my Accucraft C19!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got mine!

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

When used on track with constant DC, all that the full wave bridge does is provides a "switch" to guarantee the right polarity to the circuit, no matter which way the loco is put on the rails. 

So, a filter cap is not necessary, you don't get noise spikes in this situation... 

A 20,000 mfd capacitor will act as a energy storage device, to help continue running if you have poor power pickup or dirty track or wheels. 

So, a cap for noise spikes is not necessary, but if you have the situation where the power pickup is not reliable, a big capacitor can help get you "through" interruptions in power. 

Two different uses for a capacitor. 

Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Another reason for a capacitor is to remove power supply ripple. I would think that putting unfiltered DC into the receiver might not be the best idea.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the G2 decoders have a 1000micro farad 50v capacitor across the power inputs. Big brown capacitor on the board. I went back and put them on all my earlier decoders. I don't have any of the drop-ins so can't speak for them.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
You must have a faster Pony Express than me. I ordered mine at least 2 HOURS before you did and I am still waiting.







I even live closer to Jonathan then you. Maybe mine's on a mule.








Sooo did ya try it yet?

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 16 Nov 2011 07:33 PM 
Gary,
You must have a faster Pony Express than me. I ordered mine at least 2 HOURS before you did and I am still waiting.







I even live closer to Jonathan then you. Maybe mine's on a mule.








Sooo did ya try it yet?

Tommy








Rio Gracie
That's hilarious!!







There was kind of a line for Laura when I went back to order. Also a run on the Tenergy Smart chargers, too. I was really surprised when mine was delivered. She told me that they would start sending them out on the 15th. Glad to see it though! Going to run on a friends layout in the morning.







I've run it on rollers playing around with it. I'm impressed!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one from Jonathan today Tommy,so ha,ha. Belt clip too.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 17 Nov 2011 12:23 AM 
I got one from Jonathan today Tommy,so ha,ha. Belt clip too.








Belt clip too?


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I got an email from RLD. Mine shipped yesterday, I should have it the beginning of next week, yay!!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found something yesterday. On one of my two units there was still a plastic protective film on the display. The kind you would normally remove. The other unit I have did not have it. Only reason I noticed was that one corner was a little loose. I went ahead and pulled it off. I really like the new "flip" feature on consists. Just a two button push to flip a consist. Doesn't matter if it's 2,3 or 4 locos in the consist. Just push consist and then the reverse knob and the old rear loco will now be the lead loco and respond to function commands like bell, horn and lights. Takes about 2 seconds.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Duplicate post


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 21 Nov 2011 01:21 PM 
Just found something yesterday. On one of my two units there was still a plastic protective film on the display. The kind you would normally remove. The other unit I have did not have it. Only reason I noticed was that one corner was a little loose. I went ahead and pulled it off. I really like the new "flip" feature on consists. Just a two button push to flip a consist. Doesn't matter if it's 2,3 or 4 locos in the consist. Just push consist and then the reverse knob and the old rear loco will now be the lead loco and respond to function commands like bell, horn and lights. Takes about 2 seconds.


NO plastic protective film on mine either. Arrived naked!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I got mine today. I didnt have the protective film either. I really like the ease of use. It is very intuitive.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, so I'm a little (lot) behind the power curve. I just put batteries in my T5000 and man is it nice! I appreciate the programability and its compact size. It also is ambidextrous, like me. 

Thanks CVP, 

Don


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

I am interested in this system for my USAT 44-ton switchers operating indoors on track power. The instruction sheet I downloaded recommends alkaline batteries for the transmitter. Have operators been getting decent performance from NiMH batteries like Sanyo Eneloops? Also, I am not very savvy on electronics. Is the full wave bridge something I could pick up from the local Radio Shack? I have an Aristo DC power supply set at 13.8V to use with it. I suppose I could get away with simply being careful which way around I set the locomotives on the track. I have no reverse loops or wyes or turntables. 

Thanks, 
-Scott


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooo! I wouldn't trust myself to always have the locomotive sitting on the track in the right direction. But that's just me. The Radio Shacks in my area have dumbed down to having 16 - 17 year old kids selling telephones and games. Not an electronic part on display because they wouldn't have a clue what they were. The healthy sized full wave bridge GBPC 3506 that I use is from my local electronics store and cost me about five bucks. 

http://canada.newark.com/jsp/displa...c_pl_id=121006923&ic_lp_id=14116095&cdid=5116 

I wouldn't run track power to a pricey drop-in board knowing that in one mistake and it's toast.,... 

Dave


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you for the link. The only electronics parts supply I know of in town is Radio Shack and yes, the basic parts section is probably about a quarter the size it once was. I did a quick check with Google and it appears the US branch of Newark is at www.newark.com. Now that I know which part to get, I think I will order a couple of them so I have them ready. Do you know if the Airwire transmitters can be run on rechargeable batteries? Eneloop AAAs are 1.2V 750mAh so I wonder if they have enough power. Since the receiver is in the loco and I run indoors, I don't need much range. 

I still need to do some repairs on the 44-ton switchers first. I found three on auction a few months ago. They appear to be in new condition but they run with a surge that I understand is characteristic of USAT Cracked Axle Syndrome. I have three full sets of new axles for replacement but I haven't disassembled the locos yet. I will not be using traction tires in the replacement so I figure I can remove the sliders and still have good electrical pickup. I have also ordered some of the new style Kadee couplers to see if I want to change over while my collection is small or stay with hook-and-loops. Even if I stay with hook-and-loops, I want to see if I can remount them so they don't stick out so far. Even a quarter of an inch would be a big improvement and should be quite reliable on short curves since they are truck mounted. 

Thanks again for the info. 
-Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

get the bridge, yes, it is available at radio shack. Your CVP warranty is void if you hook power backwards last time I checked. 

I forget how many batteries are in the 5000, but you probably know they put out 1.2 volts, not 1.5 volts each, so the difference in voltage can sometimes be a problem. I would bet that the 5000 will work fine though, my experience with the older units showed that they were fairly tolerant of low voltage. 

Greg


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

It looks like it uses 2 AAA batteries. 

According to the G2 receiver manual, it is very sensitive to polarity and reverse polarity will destroy it. This is the reason I hadn't seriously considered the Airwire system before. Now that I know about the bridge, I am thinking about it. Another possibility I am thinking about. Do you know if QSI's G-Wire/Airwire receiver will work on the new Titan? I might put one of those in a loco and run it with the 5000 transmitter. 

Thanks 
-Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Titan should work like the previous QSI, so it should work. 

One issue might be programming, CVP made some changes in the programming when they did not need to, and I believe it was to protect their sales of their own transmitter. This is a wild card. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I Got one!!! Went to the Amhearst Belt lines show in springfield Ma. today. Got one with a Belt clip. Very nice and I like several features. Love the battery door. Going to mess around with her Sunday sometime.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By todd55whit on 28 Jan 2012 07:07 PM 
I Got one!!! Went to the Amhearst Belt lines show in springfield Ma. today. Got one with a Belt clip. Very nice and I like several features. Love the battery door. Going to mess around with her Sunday sometime. 
You're goin' love it. I love mine!







So easy to use.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary what speed step are you running? I like the way 128 works. Is this what others use?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By todd55whit on 28 Jan 2012 08:33 PM 
Gary what speed step are you running? I like the way 128 works. Is this what others use? 28 steps. Best all around for BOTH switching and mainline operation.







Per suggestion by MLS member Paul Burch.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I use both 28 and 128. For general running I like 28 but for slow speed switching I will change over to 128. For those that like to mu,especially with diesels, the "flip consist" feature is a vast improvement over the T9000. Just two buttons to push and the consist will flip which makes the loco on the reverse end the lead loco. It will now respond to all function commands and lights. Same procedure to change back. It literally takes about two seconds to do.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all - again.

1. I have my second T5000 now and I installed the Drop-in receivers in my F3A and B. *Menu, menu, 4, 1, #, Engine number, #,* works just fine. I get a chirp and the engine is into my loco display for future use. The Drop-in and the Phoenix are really great. But I have a problem.

2. I can't program a second engine number, or more, into the T5000. One of my throttles is already programed and displays 5575 and the new one displays - and runs - 9034, but I MUST be able to have both, or more, programmed into the throttle or they're useless. I tried all the suggested buttons but nothing.

3. Ex: I use the 5575 throttle and run the entry series as per para 1. I get a chirp, but it doesn't inter, display or of course run the second newer engine. The 9034 I entered disappears.

What simple key stroke am I missing?

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I assume that you are trying to program different locomotives into the T5000.

With the throttle set to run the first locomotive, press LOC LOC. That wiull save the settings for that locomotive. Then. set up the next locomotive by pressing #xxx# where xxx is the number for the next locomotive. When you have that one set up, press LOC LOC again.

To recall the set up locomotives, press LOC and turn the throttle until the desired locomotive is displayed. Then press ENT (the lower right button). The desired locomotive.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

One comment about the timeout feature on the T5000. The timeout feature does not work if one of the menu screens is displayed.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks Bill*

*I've made a note and I'll try it tonight. If I can't make it work I'll come crawling back.*

*Just a quick look around and I can't find that simple procedure in the paperwork I get with the T5000. Is it an 'inside info' type of thing? Boy I love the product but their writing is awful.*

*Dave*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

The "Guru" of Airwire, Paul Burch, is on a trip at the moment. He can help you out.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are working on a more comprehensive manual.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think 'comprehensive' is my problem. Simple, bullet points, in good English, in order, would be a great start. I wait in anticipation.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
It kind of sounds like you are trying to reprogram the second loco CV's since you mentioned "chirp". That is not necessary. Once the loco is programed you only need to address it from another controller as long as the second controller is on the same frequency. All the CV settings in the loco are independant of the transmitters. If you want it on a different frequency then just rotate the selector on the receiver to the new frequency and set the T5000 or T9000 to that frequency. No need to change any CV's. Any controller,T5000,T9000,or the 1300 should be able to operate any loco as long as they are on the same frequency. I hope that helps. If not,e-mail me.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I had similar problems as you describe.
I finally called CVP and in about 10 minutes on the phone 
all became clear.
As I was told, "how to do that really isn't described in the 
enclosed literature". 
Rick


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Paul, 

I was reading somewhere in the very small literature. That if I save a loco with a certain frequency and then save another loco with a different frequency that the T5000 will automatically change frequencies when I switch back and forth from each loco. Did I read that right?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake,
That is right. If you put a loco in memory it will remember the frequency. Just tested it to make sure. You just need to remember that when you change from one loco to another that it needs to be recalled from memory and not addressed directly with the #,address,#. If addressed directly it will come up on whatever the last frequency the transmitter used. That is really no big deal either. As a test,I just changed frquency on a T5000. It only took four seconds. The memory section would really come into use if you want to run more than one loco at a time from the same transmitter. It will not only remember frequency but also speed and direction. Personally I don't run more than one at a time. My old brain can't handle it,just asking for a crash. My operating rules for me and any guests are one train,one engineer,no matter how many we are running. Sometimes on a local freight with a lot of switching we will use a two man crew,an engineer and a switchman. It makes for some fun communication when switching.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree with the one throttle, one train rule. Thanks for the clarification, Paul.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Just for your information......

I have been buying 3 volt regulators to interior engine lighting. Plus full wave bridges,,,, and Different color LEDs on E bay for a reasonable price.

Nothing over 5 bucks. Like 10 to 50 in a pack..... Leds come with resistor. 


If you can't find it at your local radio shack you can find it on E bay.

My local RS has cabinets with draws in them with all the electronic parts in them. ( only one or two components if you need more your out of luck) The kid working there had been there 6 months and never opened a drawer to see what was inside. 

JJ


----------

